
A Russian Spy Ship Might Have Tapped Syria’s Internet - adricl
https://warisboring.com/a-russian-spy-ship-might-have-tapped-syrias-internet-a8bb91b5cd8b#.9q8kvuwnt
======
poshli
This article is a repackaging of a Vice article:

[https://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-theory-about-a-
russia...](https://motherboard.vice.com/read/this-theory-about-a-russian-ship-
tapping-syrian-internet-is-weird)

The Vice article is low on actual maps and photos.

Someone posted to HN a link to a similar article with a lot more visual data

[http://www.hisutton.com/Yantar.html](http://www.hisutton.com/Yantar.html)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12696753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12696753)

------
schoen
It's strange that the experts think this is so difficult when there's been so
much reporting on this capability in the past.

I mean, I think it's extraordinarily difficult, but governments have thrown a
ton of money at the problem. :-(

